# Scheibenbremse "Avid Juicy Five"



## M!et$ch0rek (10. Juni 2005)

so leute ich hab vor mir ne neue scheibe zuzulegen und zwar ne avid juicy five für vorn mit 203mm scheibe.....
vielleicht fährt die ja jemand unter uns oder is die mal bei nem kumpel gefahren....

nun zu meinen fragen

pro und kontra?
könnt ihr mir zu einem kauf raten/abraten?
trialtauglichkeit?

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## trialsrider (10. Juni 2005)

AVID!! Aber ich denke Levelboss wird das Word an dich richten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (10. Juni 2005)

Contra: Hydraulik

Ich würde eine Avid Ball Bearing 7 nehmen: kein Öl, keine Probleme


----------



## konrad (10. Juni 2005)

die juicy kannst du dir ohne probleme kaufen!qualität und haltbarkeit wurde schon in diversen fachzeitschriften geprüft und als "sehr gut" befunden.mag sein,dass man mit der mechanischen bremsevon avid auch gut fährt,aber ne geschmeidige hydraulik-bremse is ne feine sache


----------



## Fabi (11. Juni 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Contra: Hydraulik
> 
> Ich würde eine Avid Ball Bearing 7 nehmen: kein Öl, keine Probleme



Wie oft hast du das denn jetzt schon gepostet?
Und vor allem Dingen: Wie oft hat das keiner verstanden?


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Juni 2005)

was gibts da ne zu verstehen?


----------



## trialsrider (11. Juni 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> was gibts da ne zu verstehen?



Das frage ich mich auch!     
aber vlt. meint er ja damit das sich die Bremse trotzdem keiner kauft!  
Ich würde ja gerne, aber mein SyntaceCarbon Sattel erlaubt es nicht!  

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat!   

Martin


----------



## Levelboss (11. Juni 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> schon in diversen fachzeitschriften geprüft und als "sehr gut" befunden


Das ist natürlich sehr aussagekräftig  

Ich würde mal hier schauen.


----------



## Lanoss (12. Juni 2005)

Ne gute "hydraulik"-Bremse is sie schon.
Aber nem Trialer würde ich eher ne mechanische anraten da man dann keine Probleme mit wandernden Druckpunkten hat da man keine Luft in die Leitung drücken kann da man...

Ihr wißt was ich sgen will.

Außerdem ist die Ball-Bear. billiger.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juni 2005)

bei guten scheibenbremsen sollte man eigentlich keine probleme haben mit wandernden druckpunkten.....

ich kann dir die bremse sowie auch die seven empfehlen. bin bei schon gefahren und war vorallem von der juicy 7 sehr überzeugt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Juni 2005)

Bin mal vom Tobsen die hydro und vom Chris King die mech gefahren. Beide geil aber würde doch die mech nehmen allein schon wegen dem Preis und auch weil man niemals Öl probs haben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanoss (12. Juni 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> bei guten scheibenbremsen sollte man eigentlich keine probleme haben mit wandernden druckpunkten....



Das Problem ist das Trialer und Streetmosher z.B. auf dem Hinterad hüpfen was den Bremshebel in eine nicht ideale Position bringt in der durch die auftretenden Vibrationen die Böse Luft    die im Hebel immer sein kann in die Leitung gedrückt werden kann. 

Also kann eine Bremse die für Downhiller gut und für Freerider super ist für Trialer Müll sein. 

,.;:! an den entsprechenden Stellen einfügen.


----------



## Schevron (12. Juni 2005)

ich weiß ja nicht warum auf einmal so viel gegen öl gesagt wird. ich denk mal das hydraulik discs sich hier schon durchaus bewehrt haben, und luft ins system zu bekommen vom aufm hr hüpfen???? hm, neeeeeeee. also ich hab davon noch nie luft ins system bekommen. schraubt halt mal eure deckel richtig drauf.

zu der Bremse oben. sieht mal richitig schmucke aus. richtig elegant. was die große scheibe angeht. muß ma halt vorsichtig sein damit man se net gleich verbiegt. ich fahr ne 190er und die langt auch dicke. aber jedem wies beliebt.


----------



## konrad (13. Juni 2005)

also ich will ja jetzt niemanden-speziell die mech. disc fahrer-angreifen,aber ich finde,dass die mech. avids einfach nur reuden billig aussehen und die ruhig an den 500 einsteiger MTB bleiben können!so eine bremse entstellt jedes gut aussehende trialbike!
es geht nichts über ne saubere hydraulik disc.also wieso den rückschritt bevorzugen,wenn die hersteller sich jahrelang für funktionierende hydraulik bremsen den allerwertesten aufgerissen haben?


----------



## trialmissmarple (13. Juni 2005)

bist schon mal eine gefahren Konrad?
Die ist so der Hammer und das aussehen ist ja wohl egal.
Ich bin the schon beim Felix gefahren und sie ist GEIL.


----------



## Benzman22 (13. Juni 2005)

ich glaube hier sind einige leute zu ........... zum entlüften  mit nem seilzug haste viel mehr probleme, zumindest wenn du gescheit dran ziehst.
durch das hr springen bekommt man mit sicherheit keine luft ins system. wenn von anfang an keine luft drin ist, kann auch später keine reinkommen. vorausgesetzt man montiert alles mit den richtigen drehmomenten und hat den plan im sack


----------



## trialsrider (13. Juni 2005)

Also was lernen wir daraus?  

 Wenn du ne schöne Bremse fahren willst kauf dir die Juicy Seven!   

Wenn du ne funktionierende Bremse fahren willst: Die Mechanische Avid!   

Also ich glaube das beide Arten von Bremsen gut funktionieren können!
Und die Juicy Seven gefällt mir optisch auf jeden Fall sehr gut.
Aber das ist ja leider nicht worauf es ankommt!
Aber die mechanische vom Felix (Levelboss) ist Göttlich!   


Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnImUs (4. Dezember 2005)

hi,
ich will mir auch die avid juicy five kaufen..!
ich hab die federgabel "sr-sutour duro d" da 
wollt ich fragen ob da die bremsen mit 
185/185 mm durchmesser daran passen ??
oder ob es adapter dafür gibt.????
also wer weiß was????


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> so leute ich hab vor mir ne neue scheibe zuzulegen und zwar ne avid juicy five für vorn mit 203mm scheibe.....
> vielleicht fährt die ja jemand unter uns oder is die mal bei nem kumpel gefahren....



ich bin die bremse gestern an nem tourenrad probegefahren. die 203mm. die gleiche kauf ich mir nun auch und die 180er formula oro wandert ans hinterrad.


----------



## Scr4t (4. Dezember 2005)

um etwas salz in die Wunde zu streuen...

Bin dem rat von vielen hier im Forum gefolgt und hab mir an mein 20" eine 185er BB7 montiert... Was soll ich sagen   Wozu Öl wenns auch ohne geht 

Aber bei mri wars nur eine Preisfrage.
1. Disk ist billiger
2. Ich brauch kein zweites set zum entlüften

Außerdem lässt sich sich sooo einfach einstellen, das kann man selbst mit 2 linken händen(spreche da aus erfahrung ^^)

Und sie zieht wie sau..


----------

